# Breezer Ignaz X klunker tribute townie



## KingSized HD (Oct 28, 2021)

A ('96?) Breezer Ignaz X up on ebay auction. This Joe Breezer designed klunker tribute model seems to be sought after by a number of people and don't come up often. This one's located in Germany, but maybe that's not a problem for someone. Looks mostly OG to me except seat, grips and tires.(and no reflectors but...)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2021)

what would something like that go for these days?


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what would something like that go for these days?



I'm not really sure but I have one so I hope it's A TON!😄  Seriously, it all depends on what someone is willing to pay. The MSRP in '96 was $690. My best guess in NorCal, maybe the $400 area?? I'm just not sure how much folks want one, there weren't many produced. I'm interested to see how the auction goes.

Here's a link to the MOMBAT page that discusses the model: http://mombatbicycles.com/MOMBAT/Bikes/1996_Breezer_Ignaz.html

And I also forgot the ebay link to the auction here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=breezer+ignaz+x


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 2, 2021)

The Breezer Ignaz X sold today for €351 (USD $406) plus €250shipping (USD $289) for a total cost of $695. That's roughly the bike's 1996 MSRP, not bad for a bike with non-original parts showing its wear. (That doesn't include any U.S.import duties or taxes if bought here.)  
There were 16 non-automatic bids from ten different bidder IDs, that seems like pretty strong interest, especially for a US bike in Europe.


----------



## sworley (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve had Breezer Ignaz as a saved search for years on eBay. I missed a $425 buy it now one back in 2017. I had two Breezer Thunders in high school, lot of nostalgia around that brand for me. I talked with Joe Breeze once on the phone, too. That was cool.


----------



## sworley (Dec 13, 2021)

A clean one recently sold for $825 on eBay:


----------

